# Roland D-50 Boutique Eric Persing Video



## synthpunk (Sep 9, 2017)

https://www.roland.com/global/products/d-05/


----------



## fiestared (Sep 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> https://www.roland.com/global/products/d-05/



I still have a D550 in my attic, What a Synth ! Eric Persing is the Stradivarius of our time.


----------



## joed (Sep 9, 2017)

I still have my D50. It's one of my favorite synths.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 9, 2017)

I pre ordered.
Can't wait to use Solaris 28 inch Ribbon and Joystick on this puppy.

So damn happy with the SE-02s I had to get this.
Chase feature is great too.

I'm still surprised the Heaven preset isn't in any of the demos.
It wasn't a big score for movies and such, but so many Singers used it to replace Rhodes and DX-7 sounds...

Roland is on a roll with these.
The earlier Botiques aren't nearly as big and fat sounding as the SE-02 and D-05.
I'm thinking "Roland" will bring us the CS-80....

Bout damn time.
VSTi CS-80s are mere Chihuahua's without voltage...


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2017)

I can't believe no demos on mono-split/upper 8 voice poly yet.

Just get a pair of SE-02s in Duo-Poly configuration to layer with the Native Dance type mono-splits on the low end, and bring back Joe Vannelli's old Moog Rhodes live stuff from the old Miami Fontablue shows, and these DAWg's will hunt..
But Joey V. didn't have Staccato Heaven pads, or DuoPhonic ARP style Bass.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 13, 2017)

The D-50 was a mother of a synth which I totally loved, I had no idea Eric was part of all that!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 14, 2017)

This is a D50 on steroids though.
The 16 voice split with mono options on lower, upper or both make this truly a D500 if numbers were to reflect the capability.
I've been wanting a Roland V-Synth for years, mostly because of the D50 card and other great sounding engines, but now can grab this and forget about the V.

I heard other Boutique synths and wasn't impressed.
They've definitely upped their game with the SE-02 and D-05.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2017)

I wonder if they'll do a mini PG1000 so you can actually program it  or I'm sure someone is already working on an editor. The original was pretty hard to program without one of those two options.

Jimmy, do you think these sounds have aged well over the years? I only ask because they were used on so many songs in the 80's and 90's ( guilty as charged). I sold my D550/Pg1000 when the Jd-990 came out.


----------



## Anders Wall (Sep 15, 2017)

Instant Dave Roth vibe 
@1:45
It must be the exact patch they used for the intro to Skyscraper.
Love it 

Best,
/Anders

Edit haven’t listen to that record in the last 20 years so I might be wrong :-O
Great album though, if memory serves me right the title song is i F# so Erics C will not be a perfect match...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 15, 2017)

Yeah that sounds like a slightly modified or version of Digital native dance to me Anders.



WallofSound said:


> Instant Dave Roth vibe
> @1:45
> It must be the exact patch they used for the intro to Skyscraper.
> Love it
> ...


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 16, 2017)

I still have my D550 and PG1000. Yeah, I think Eric was one of the lead programmers at the time. I think the sounds have aged as well as e.g. sounds from the M1 and Wavestation. All these sounds have been used so many times over the years, but I feel that they are still valid. Just as the MS20, and Arp Odyssey are also valid... or any of the "classic" synths for that matter. I'm sure someone will come along and use it in a way that hasn't quite been done just yet, plus as chimuelo said this looks like a D50 on steroids.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 16, 2017)

Eric always has so much fun playing with synths!


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2017)

I got my Boutique SE-02s in their little bags from Amazon.
I got room for 1 more, the D-05.
3 synths in a single nylon DeWalt Tool pouch.

Outstanding.....


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Jimmy, do you think these sounds have aged well over the years? I only ask because they were used on so many songs in the 80's and 90's ( guilty as charged). I sold my D550/Pg1000 when the Jd-990 came out.



They'll be even better now that we have better controllers with multiple real time parameter modulations.
My Reflex Pedal is sick.
OTOH My son and his crew never heard D50s so I can see such synths catching on with underground freestyle artists, maybe Beyonce might hear it, and incorporate a D-05 into one her lip synced mating rituals....


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 29, 2017)

My D-05 shipped this morning.
Sweetwater guy woke me up at 0656 Pacific Time.
I wasn't pissed one bit.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2017)

This little sucker sounds much better than the V-Synth D-50 Card or the Cloud VST software.
I hope Roland makes a double-wide Module with 16 voice poly, same layer split options this has, but 3 FAT Oscillators.

Seriously, I play these through IEMs first, but then bring out my 2.1 Tube driven stack and its sound is so huge.
This is just a D50. Never was really Fat when I had one. We loved them because of theDigital clarity.
But this D-05 sounds like an analog filter is being applied.

Another cheap bad ass Module.
I've spent 1400 USD for 3 great sounding hardware synths.
The 2 voice chain mode SE-02 is a serious Bass replacement and deadly lead synth.

Roland is definitely bringing quality discrete audio bliss to the masses.


----------



## khollister (Oct 5, 2017)

I notice in the manual I downloaded that audio can be used with the USB connection. Does that mean the audio from the D-05 can be sent back to the computer via USB? The documentation is pretty sketchy on this.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm using a 3.5mm Stereo out to dual TS. 
I use the USB for power since there's no PSU.
This is a weird little synth but very powerful sound.
I'm not sure about the audio from USB but the port is the A version I believe, smaller than my phone. USB Audio does flash across the screen when I'm menu diving but I'm still trying to get SysEx MSB and LSB figured out.

I use 2 x Jonsbo GA USB Hub/Monitor stands and stack the SE-02s for DJ Gigs where I push Bass, or 1 x SE-02 and the D-05 for my normal gigs.


----------



## khollister (Oct 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I'm using a 3.5mm Stereo out to dual TS.
> I use the USB for power since there's no PSU.
> This is a weird little synth but very powerful sound.
> I'm not sure about the audio from USB but the port is the A version I believe, smaller than my phone. USB Audio does flash across the screen when I'm menu diving but I'm still trying to get SysEx MSB and LSB figured out.
> ...



I need another synth like a hole in the head (Zebra, Omni 2, Diva, Wavestation VSTi) but I have always had a soft spot for the D-50.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 5, 2017)

khollister said:


> I notice in the manual I downloaded that audio can be used with the USB connection. Does that mean the audio from the D-05 can be sent back to the computer via USB? The documentation is pretty sketchy on this.



My SE-02 arrived yesterday, and here is where I am with answering that exact question: I have the SE-02 receiving midi over USB and returning audio over USB. I had to change my Windows audio settings to receive input from the SE-02, but it works well.

Here is my only problem: I would like the (digital) audio coming from the SE-02 over USB to go to my DAW and not directly to the audio system (essentially the speakers). I have not figured that out. 

So for playback, there is good evidence that midi input and audio out work on the Roland USB.


----------



## khollister (Oct 5, 2017)

AllanH said:


> My SE-02 arrived yesterday, and here is where I am with answering that exact question: I have the SE-02 receiving midi over USB and returning audio over USB. I had to change my Windows audio settings to receive input from the SE-02, but it works well.
> 
> Here is my only problem: I would like the (digital) audio coming from the SE-02 over USB to go to my DAW and not directly to the audio system (essentially the speakers). I have not figured that out.
> 
> So for playback, there is good evidence that midi input and audio out work on the Roland USB.



Of course I would want to do exactly what you want - USB audio back into the DAW. The problem, I suspect, is that the DAW can't use a different audio device for output vs input. At least in Cubase (what I'm using), I can see no way to specify different devices.

I guess if I do get one of these, I will need to route the audio back into my RME UCX and then back into Cubase for mixing and effects after recording the MIDI track.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 5, 2017)

I figured it out. The basic issue is that ASIO only supports one device. Since I already had the Audio interface, the SE-02 could not connect.

Sonar has support for the new low latency WASAPI interface, and choosing that made everything work just like I was hoping. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/drivers/audio/low-latency-audio

Alternatively, asio4all supports multiple ASIO devices. I have not tried that yet. 

Midi goes like: Kurzweil -> SE-02 (called a midi-track in Sonar)
Audio like this: SE-02 -> track. (called an audio track in Sonar)

I know this thread is about the D-50, so I'll contain my enthusiasms about the SE-02.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2017)

But you just helped guys with D-05s use USB.
Great share.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 6, 2017)

Waiting to see if Roland comes out with an editor for SE-02/D-05.
It's a rumor as of now.
But guys using MIDIQuest 11 are having a blast loading old soundbanks.

Excited about the possibilities.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 6, 2017)

I read somewhere (probably Gearslutz so it must be accurate (LOL)) that Roland is working on a VST for their synths for DAW integration. That would be absolutely awesome and I'll buy a few more boutiques.


----------

